

Nonsense math effect: quality of research perceived higher when unintelligible - kylered
http://journal.sjdm.org/12/12810/jdm12810.pdf

======
xname
His categorization of "Area of degree" is funny. Education is part of social
sciences. Since you ruled out education from social sciences, how come you
combined humanities with social sciences? This does not make sense.

